
House coal and wet wood to be phased out by 2023 to cut pollution - edward
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/feb/21/house-coal-and-wet-wood-to-be-phased-out-by-2023-to-cut-pollution
======
basicplus2
If coal is to be used coal should be gasified as it releases roughly 70% more
energy once gasified over burning coal directly.

